# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Υπάρχουν στιγμές

## mindcrime

Υπαρχουν στιγμές....

Που θέλω να είμαι μόνος μου
Που θέλω να ανοιγω τη πόρτα του σπιτιού μου και να αράζω στο καναπέ απολαμβάνοντας την απόλυτη ησυχία
Που θέλω να χωρίσω αλλά σκέφτομαι τι θα απογίνει αυτή η ψυχή που έχω δίπλα μου
Που θέλω να της πω τόσα πολλά αλλά δεν μπορώ...
Που θέλω να δοκιμάσω τόσα πράγματα στο σεξ που εκείνη θα τα θεωρήσει αλλόκοτα
Που θέλω να εξαφανιστώ από όλους και όλα για ένα μήνα
Που πέφτω απο το ζενιθ στο ναδηρ και ξανα βρίσκομαι στο ζενιθ το οποίο με σκοτώνει...
Που νιώθω εγκλωβισμένος

Υπάρχουν στιγμές που... δεν ξέρω τι θέλω....

----------


## mindcrime

Το καλο με αυτο το θεμα ειναι πως δεν επιδέχεται συζήτηση και μπορω να γράφω ότι θελω....

Και τι διαβαζω λοιπόν οι καλές φεμινίστριες να κρίνουν τον κακό μισογύνη. Θα μου πει κάποιος μα εχει δίκιο με αυτα που λέει; Όχι δεν εχει δίκιο καθόλου αλλά απο ποιον κρίνεται και ποιες ειναι αυτες που τον κρίνουν; Οι άκρως εγωιστικές φεμινίστριες; Κάντε μου μια χάρη πηγαίνετε σε ενα καθρέφτη πείτε στον εαυτό σας πως δεν είστε φεμινίστριες και μετα πάρτε μια πέτρα και πετάξτε την στο κεφάλι του. Ποια ειναι η ένσταση μου λοιπόν κριτική μπορεί να ασκήσει ο ουδέτερος και όχι ο αντίθετος πολος

----------


## mindcrime

Ηρθε η ωρα να αποφασίσω τι θα κανω.... Ειτε κοβω τα φαρμακα και η ερωτικη μου ζωή ξαναξεκινά με ρισκο δεν ξερω γω τι, ειτε να ταλαιπωρουμαι στην δημιουργημενη απο τα φαρμακα λειτουργικότητα (την εγραψα και γελαγα) μου....

Απο την μια κουραζομαι, απο την αλλη τσακωνομαι και απο την αλλη φοβαμαι..... Να λοιπον που τα λεφτα δεν ειναι το παν.... δεν μου εξαγοραζουν την καθολικη λειτουργικοτητα.... Για αυτο οσοι εχετε την υγεια σας να ειστε ευτυχισμενοι και μονο που τη έχετε, τα χαζοαγχη και οι χαζοκαταθλιψεις ξεπερνιουνται.... οι διαταραχες όμως.....

----------

